# Christmas Pointer



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My Bueller ...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So adorable! The red is perfect ♥


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Bueller is beautiful. Merry Christmas Laura.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bueller is just beautiful!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Bueller is a very handsome fellow.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is an amazing photo. Did you take it?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What is black and white and red all over...Bueller...:lol:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> That is an amazing photo. Did you take it?


 
No, Daniela did, with my son Paul's camera (which she wants BAD ). 
She was messing around with it, learning to use it. She got some really nice shots, but this is my favorite.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Frame worthy for sure, he is a stunning dog.


----------



## Wish4Goldens (Dec 7, 2012)

Bueller is a beautiful dog. Gorgeous photo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE Bueller.


----------

